# 7 days from D-day



## ishe? (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone

A week ago today my partner of 10 years and the father of my two children (7 & 3) confessed that he had one one occasion slept with a teenager that worked and lived in his pub. He got her pregnant and took her to get an abortion. I left and a couple of days later we spent a few days trying to talk things through being close and bearing our souls to each other. I really though we could move on and make things work.

Then I found out the due date of the baby they aborted and, as a student midwife, I worked out the date of conception. And it became blindingly obvious that she concieved 3 months after he claims to have had the 'one night' with her.He now claims that he was very drunk over the last few months and can remember the specifics! I know that he is lying and have no faith in him to tell me the truth - I dont even need him to admit it anymore.

I cannot carry on in this relationship, even though asking him to move out means he will move into the pub with her. So be it ... I dont want to be with a man that can lie so convincingly and who can have an affair with a teenager (she was 19) and talk her into an abortion (he admitted that she wanted to keep the baby and he told her there was no future with him and having the baby would tear apart the family that he already had)

So thats my story. I need support and advice on my new path as a broken hearted single mother xxx


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

How did you get the fetus age?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ishe? (Apr 1, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> How did you get the fetus age?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We were working on R (albeit a false R) and he wanted to keep contact with OW to support her until the due date - he said it was near the end of jan. He came home and told me the exact date after asking the OW.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I wouldn't blame you for divorcing him on his stupidity alone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ishe? (Apr 1, 2011)

Luckily we never married, have just been living as man and wife so I don't need to do vote him. I'm just happy to be out of limbo and feel glad to have reached the best decision for me and my children x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

